# Lung worm worming/flea treatment.



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Now I will obviously will take advice from the vet I'm going to use but what's all your experiences with worming/flea treatment etc? I've had a look and it's a minefield of what's available and different treatment covers different things. I live directly opposite a wood and I'm in rural (ish) Essex. Wether it's down to the wet weather we seemed to of had a influx of slugs and snails etc. I understand lung worm comes from these?
What wormers cover everything? Seems they all do a bit different. I'm not worried about cost just what will be best for my dog (once here!)
Also a few of my friends have said frontline is now become resistant to fleas??

Confused.com!!!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm pleased that you've posted this query KT because I've been wondering the same thing as to what flea/worming products to use. I've read somewhere that Advocate is good for lungworm but is it good for anything else? Rafferty has just finished his regime with Seleen shampoo because he came to us with what looked like 'walking dandruff' so I'll also be looking for a flea/mite treatment too. Also is there a preventative for ticks? 
Don't laugh but I've been doing a nightly slug patrol with kitchen roll and a poo bag - I think I may have a job for life !!! :smile2:


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,
I'm from Essex too and yes there does seem to be loads of slugs on my walks too. I have always used Advocate on both of mine it covers the most important lungworm but also fleas and a whole host of horrible parasites too the only one it does not cover is tapeworm so you will need to use a wormer I would say every 3-6 months,milbemax I use for tapeworm but leave a couple of weeks if you have just treated with a spot on. Advocate is a spot on like frontline, but your right frontline does not seem to be working for fleas at the moment and the vets are aware of this. There are non chemical alternatives and others on here will be able to advise on these but sadly no non chemical ones that really covers the lungworm risk. For me the lungworm risk is too high being the amount of slugs that are around so for now I will be using Advocate until hopefully a non chemical remedy becomes available. Hope this is of help.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My vet firmly recommends advocate and it is what I use for Kiki.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

we use advocate. Every 6 months we give drontal for tapeworm.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

My vets run a healthcare programme which gives us monthly Advocate and 6 monthly worming to get the full coverage. I have found Frontline to be useless against fleas now. There seem to be so many slugs around at the moment, they must be doing well from the wet weather!!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks I will look into advocate.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We have always used Advocate and then 6 monthly worming of Drontal. Only the other day the Pharmacist in the Chemist at Tesco offered to look at the Advocate details and see if it would be as good to change to Frontline etc that he sells, he did admit that we were on the best treatment and wouldn't actually be saving much as we would have to worm more often if we changed and would not be covered for as many little pests!! So Bayley and Holly are staying on Advocate and Drontal  Tesco was cheaper though for the Drontal tablets and got points as well


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep Advocate for my two as well. When I took Roo for her puppy vaccination I was advised there had been 2 cases of lung worm in my area.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We use Milbemax. Wide spectrum wormer that covers all worms and its taken every 3 months, no need for any supplementation. Have always used it for the cats and never had any problems which is why we went for it for Lola when the vet suggested it. Lola had a terrible worm burden when we got her and she was sorted after the first dose and has remained very healthy.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> We use Milbemax. Wide spectrum wormer that covers all worms and its taken every 3 months, no need for any supplementation. Have always used it for the cats and never had any problems which is why we went for it for Lola when the vet suggested it. Lola had a terrible worm burden when we got her and she was sorted after the first dose and has remained very healthy.


me too......


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We've used Milbemax too as this was recommended by our vet. Use monthly 'til 6 months and then every 3 months. We are waiting until the Spring for flea treatment unless there is an outbreak as Rafferty seems that he may have sensitive skin and the less chemicals we use, the better. We don't have any other pets in the house so we hope that it won't be too much of a problem through the winter.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Advocate for worming as the vet said it is the best one there is.

But had to change from Drontal Wormer as she was sick everytime she had it.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I use Advocate for fleas and some worms (including lungworm) then Drontal Plus as a wormer (this doesn't cover lungworm). My vet has seen cases of lungworm but my two have never had ticks and it isn't a problem in the areas I generally walk my girls which is why I've opted for this combination.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We also have a lot of slugs around.....even the chickens don't eat the horrible big ones, but luckily both Mandy and Max are not tempted to eat them. Thank God. Had one dog who relished l'escorgot! Yeuk. No lung worm tho!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

we too are using advocate and drontal.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Loopyloo
My puppy has just been diagnosed with Walking Dandruff too! He had his first bath in Seleen shampoo tonight, I cannot stop itching at the thought of them either. I have been given Effipro Spot On for him which can be used from this Wednesday as he will be 8 weeks old, as not everything can be used in conjunction with Effipro.

I have got a terrible slug problem in my garden and am too worried about Lungworm. I spent most of the summer out at night flinging the things in the River Medway (our garden backs onto it! (my neighbours must think I am mad!)


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

The vet gave us Advocate spot on for use every 28 days for fleas, lungworm, etc. and Millbemax tablet for worming.

Toffin
x


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> Hi Loopyloo
> My puppy has just been diagnosed with Walking Dandruff too! He had his first bath in Seleen shampoo tonight, I cannot stop itching at the thought of them either. I have been given Effipro Spot On for him which can be used from this Wednesday as he will be 8 weeks old, as not everything can be used in conjunction with Effipro.
> 
> I have got a terrible slug problem in my garden and am too worried about Lungworm. I spent most of the summer out at night flinging the things in the River Medway (our garden backs onto it! (my neighbours must think I am mad!)


Happy to say that the dandruff cleared up after the 3 shampoos in Seleen. Raffy hated it because of the waiting with it on but hopefully we're back to normal shampoo now. Hope it's effective for you


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> Hi Loopyloo
> My puppy has just been diagnosed with Walking Dandruff too! He had his first bath in Seleen shampoo tonight, I cannot stop itching at the thought of them either. I have been given Effipro Spot On for him which can be used from this Wednesday as he will be 8 weeks old, as not everything can be used in conjunction with Effipro.
> 
> I have got a terrible slug problem in my garden and am too worried about Lungworm. I spent most of the summer out at night flinging the things in the River Medway (our garden backs onto it! (my neighbours must think I am mad!)


Hi - pepper has been diagnosed with walking Dandruff too :-(
Our vet has prescribed spraying with Frontline - she did the first one and we are doing the next two. Not nice!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Scol987,
Did Sharron let you know about Monty? I did tell her as soon as I got back from the Vet. We are going to Sandyhole in Snodland, the Vet was brilliant with him - he seems to be less dandruffy this week, second bath due tomorrow. He was so good bless him. Please be careful with your children as we can pick them up too but they cannot breed on humans, we only host for 10 days (disgusting I know). As an aside I popped up to Cobtree Manor Park with him today at lunchtime, there was a group of 5/6 cockapoos and labradoodles just finishing their walk. Apparently really good park for walks and they meet there regularly. He was very chilled out about it all. Upside down in his bed at the moment. How is Pepper getting on?


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Sally,no we didn't hear from Sharron, vet picked it up. We're at Allington vets and they are great too. She has had 2 treatments now and the dandruff seems so much better now.
Oh that's interesting about Cobtree, I can't wait to walk Pepper!
She's doing really well ~ a bit nippy with the kids but are trying to deal with this!
Today though Pepper has been very quiet, sleepy and not eaten much, I'm hoping she perks up tomorrow. She is doing really well at night [I almost feel human again!] How is Monty doing? Have you heard from any others in the litter?
Yuck ~ I hope I'm not a host!!!


----------

